# Know Thy Neighbor.



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

...or meet their lawyers. AgWeb.

Regards, Mike

https://www.agweb.com/article/know-thy-neighbors-or-meet-their-lawyers/


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Vol said:


> ...or meet their lawyers. AgWeb.
> 
> Regards, Mike
> 
> https://www.agweb.com/article/know-thy-neighbors-or-meet-their-lawyers/


 If you farm in an area like we do this is very important. I see things changing my son rented a farm 33 Acres and it's all one big field which is nice. I see people much more concerned with herbicide and pesticide application. I drove through tall wheat last year in that field for a fungicide application. That concerned several people in that community. They did not understand the fungicide or insecticide applications but they did know somebody was spraying something on a crop that was not all that far from Harvest.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

endrow said:


> If you farm in an area like we do this is very important. I see things changing my son rented a farm 33 Acres and it's all one big field which is nice. I see people much more concerned with herbicide and pesticide application. I drove through tall wheat last year in that field for a fungicide application. That concerned several people in that community. They did not understand the fungicide or insecticide applications but they did know somebody was spraying something on a crop that was not all that far from Harvest.





endrow said:


> If you farm in an area like we do this is very important. I see things changing my son rented a farm 33 Acres and it's all one big field which is nice. I see people much more concerned with herbicide and pesticide application. I drove through tall wheat last year in that field for a fungicide application. That concerned several people in that community. They did not understand the fungicide or insecticide applications but they did know somebody was spraying something on a crop that was not all that far from Harvest.





endrow said:


> If you farm in an area like we do this is very important. I see things changing my son rented a farm 33 Acres and it's all one big field which is nice. I see people much more concerned with herbicide and pesticide application. I drove through tall wheat last year in that field for a fungicide application. That concerned several people in that community. They did not understand the fungicide or insecticide applications but they did know somebody was spraying something on a crop that was not all that far from Harvest.





endrow said:


> If you farm in an area like we do this is very important. I see things changing my son rented a farm 33 Acres and it's all one big field which is nice. I see people much more concerned with herbicide and pesticide application. I drove through tall wheat last year in that field for a fungicide application. That concerned several people in that community. They did not understand the fungicide or insecticide applications but they did know somebody was spraying something on a crop that was not all that far from Harvest.


 1 important thing I forgot to add it has housing developments around three sides of the field.


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

Not sure but that article may be misleading. The author makes it sound like Murphy-Brown LLC is a family farm and they're dealing with unfriendly "neighbors". Murphy-Brown LLC sounds to me like a corporate-owned agribusiness. The decision makers probably live in New York City- which is why they have little regard for the people who live near that operation.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

NewBerlinBaler said:


> Not sure but that article may be misleading.


That's quite possible, but it sounds as if it is more about out-of-town lawyers putting some vinegar up the tails of some of the locals.

I will add that I sure as heck would not want to live near a major hog operation. I can tolerate a cattle feed yard, but not hogs.

https://www.porkbusiness.com/article/smithfield-nuisance-trial-begins-testimonies

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Vol said:


> That's quite possible, but it sounds as if it is more about out-of-town lawyers putting some vinegar up the tails of some of the locals.
> 
> I will add that I sure as heck would not want to live near a major hog operation. I can tolerate a cattle feed yard, but not hogs.
> 
> ...


i farm next to a hog farm with a open lagoon.They are nasty in the spring when it thaws out.Much worse then the pit barns.I don't think you can put in a lagoon for hogs here anymore.

The town lagoons reak also but the town people never complain about them!

The county landfill stinks like hell also,no town people complaining about that and they did place it out in the country.

Like Mike said feedlots are not to bad a odor.So DNR requires 0 runoff from their entire yard even from around silage piles.Even if the water just went into a farm field.So they required them to dig a lagoon to catch it all then in summer they use irrigation gun to spray it on the field it would of went on anyway.Now it stinks like hell.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

I will probably not renew my private applicator license for spraying. Restricted chemicals now allow the local Health Dept. to review your spray logs. Too many people moving out here and building upscale, swanky subdivisions.

I know someone who poured Grazon P&D into 2,4d containers because the subdivision came out and was snooping through the bed of his truck while he was on the tractor spraying.

They were alarmed because he put on gloves before pouring the chemicals into the sprayer. In their eyes gloves made the chemical unsafe to spray.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> I know someone who poured Grazon P&D into 2,4d containers because the subdivision came out and was snooping through the bed of his truck while he was on the tractor spraying.
> 
> They were alarmed because he put on gloves before pouring the chemicals into the sprayer. In their eyes gloves made the chemical unsafe to spray.


I hope that never happens to me here.....snooping in the back of my truck by some wannabe's. I will likely be in trouble because if I encounter that I assuredly will be in someones shirt pocket in a very close chat and I doubt they will like what I have got to say. I would have no tolerance for that type of behavior.

I know those days are coming here and I hope that I have either moved or passed on when they get here.

Regards, Mike


----------



## haybaler101 (Nov 30, 2008)

By the grace of God, and I thank Him often, I live and farm in the middle BFE.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

haybaler101 said:


> By the grace of God, and I thank Him often, I live and farm in the middle BFE.


Yes you can be thankfull for that


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Murphy-Brown is a huge corporate farm, part of Smithfield. Growing up in Iowa where we had more hogs than people, the hog confinements were terrible yet necessary, and almost anybody you went to school with who farmed also raised hogs. My grandpa made a lot of money on hogs in the 70's. It was very hot, windy, and humid in my parts (East central Iowa) so the smell would carry a long way and hang in the air. It would be so bad you couldn't have the windows open or hang the laundry outside as it would smell like hogs. When I was in undergrad, I actually worked in a nutrient management lab at Iowa State University where they were trying to create a hog diet that would reduce odor. We were also experimenting with an enzyme (phitase) that would break down phosphorus to reduce the amount of phosphorus excreted in the feces which causes eutrophication of waterways from the run off. I don't know whatever happened to that but I'm sure the people of Iowa would be grateful if it ever came to fruition.

ISU also was experimenting with large exhaust stacks coming off their confinements. The stacks were much taller than conventional stacks and the idea was to get the confinement exhaust up higher so essentially reduce odor. Those never really seemed to take off either.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

If confronted by the nosey neighbors just tell them your planting dandelions and they will be eating them for salad because it will be the only thing left to eat if they dont mind there own business!
I'm all for having good relations with my neighbors! Boy it is nice to be able to have pleasant conversations on warm sunny spring morning over a cup of coffee. But like all good things, usually it is short lived.. Something tragic happens and your left with a lazy dope peddling deadbeat for a neighbor that tries to eilinate everyone so they all stay away from each other and not communicate... not good...or you get a selfish Narcissist for a neighbor..
As the old saying goes.. FENCES MAKE FOR GOOD NEIGHBORS.


----------



## hillside hay (Feb 4, 2013)

skyrydr2 said:


> If confronted by the nosey neighbors just tell them your planting dandelions and they will be eating them for salad because it will be the only thing left to eat if they dont mind there own business!
> I'm all for having good relations with my neighbors! Boy it is nice to be able to have pleasant conversations on warm sunny spring morning over a cup of coffee. But like all good things, usually it is short lived.. Something tragic happens and your left with a lazy dope peddling deadbeat for a neighbor that tries to eilinate everyone so they all stay away from each other and not communicate... not good...or you get a selfish Narcissist for a neighbor..
> As the old saying goes.. FENCES MAKE FOR GOOD NEIGHBORS.


Sounds like you aren't too far from my area! Haha. Hardware store keeps running out of posted signs. Timber and stone fence thieves. It's crazy out there! Heck they could pick all the rock for free out of the fields! I'd even pay em to boot!


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

Was Smithfield sold to a China group? My memory is they were sold to either a China or Eastern Europe company but think they were sold by one of those to the other.

People snooping in truck upsets me and think have simple solution on that: pitbull dog or such in the truck.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

Tim/South said:


> They were alarmed because he put on gloves before pouring the chemicals into the sprayer. In their eyes gloves made the chemical unsafe to spray.


And to think I put on gloves before I got outside in the winter. Crazy!


----------

